# webadressen-anbieter



## benE (11. November 2001)

tag erstmal,
 da ich inzwischen mla lieber meine eigene adresse haette, sprich blablabla.de oder so anstatt .de.vu oder sonstiges, bin ich jetzt so auf der suche nach den besten anbietern fuer webadressen,kurz:
 welche anbieter sind gut&guenstig ?
das waers.thx schon mal im voraus.ben


----------



## creutzfeld (11. November 2001)

http://www.freecity.de bietet für einmalige 10 euro eine .de domain an, allerdings mit werbung... wenn du dazu noch webspace willst biste glaub ich bei http://www.domainbox.de gut bedient


----------



## Klon (11. November 2001)

Was wollste, schlecht und günstig oder gut und teuer?

Setz mal Priotitäten dann kann ich dir auch helfen


----------



## Trinitron (14. November 2001)

Mach kein Fehler, NIMM NICHT  N I C H T  Freecity. Die´hauen ne unsichtbare Frame um die Seite, die die Skripte und n paar flashsachen spacken lässt.

nimm lieber 1%1.com billig % gut!°!!!!


----------



## Moartel (15. November 2001)

Ich würde Freecity mal nicht verteufeln. Hat schon so seine Vorteile.
Wenn du allerdings etwas mit der Domain machen willst, was etwas professioneller Aussehen soll wirst du um die Zusatzleistungen eines Webspace-Providers wie z.B. PHP & MySQL nicht rumkommen. Dann brauchst du die Dom auch nicht bei Freecity machen.
Das Problem ist wenn du die Domain mal übertragen willst kostet das ein paar Mark. Mit einer billigen Domain von Puretec bist du wohl besser beraten. Für 60 Pfg / Monat hast du deine Domain gesichert. Und wenn du dann etwas mehr brauchst kannst du sicher problemlos auf ein anderes Paket umsteigen. Das ist übrigens billiger als eine Werbefreie Dom bei Freecity für die man glaub ich 20 Märker im Jahr hinlegen muss.
Ganz so "Free" ist Freecity doch wieder nicht wenn man genau hinschaut.


----------



## benE (15. November 2001)

*also..*

erstmal danke schoen fuer die antworten.. ich werd mich glaub ich mal bei 1&1 anmelden.. also .. .. bis spaeter.ben


----------

